# Code 92941 "during MI"



## EmilyDingee (Feb 20, 2013)

I have several patients that were stented to treat an MI however the stenting did not always take place "during the MI" in some cases the patients MI is stented the following day, would 92941 still be apprioprate to bill?


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 20, 2013)

EmilyDingee said:


> I have several patients that were stented to treat an MI however the stenting did not always take place "during the MI" in some cases the patients MI is stented the following day, would 92941 still be apprioprate to bill?



I would say no. Don't miss the word "acute" in describing the event, and the occlusion that caused it.

HTH


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes it is the one you will use.  MI are considered "acute" from the day of onset thru 8 weeks (56 days) and are coded as acute.  For ICD-10 CM this timeframe is adjusted to 4 weeks (28 days)


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 20, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> Yes it is the one you will use.  MI are considered "acute" from the day of onset thru 8 weeks (56 days) and are coded as acute.  For ICD-10 CM this timeframe is adjusted to 4 weeks (28 days)



Yep, Michelle is correct. I have been coding in some capacity for 20 years and have never noticed that information.


----------



## EmilyDingee (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the input, I want to make sure I am using this new code correctly, it carrys a higher fee schedule than the 92928 and want to use it appriopriatly.  Were can I find this information on acute MI, ICD-9 book? Since the code description also states total or/subtotal (incomplete)  occlusion, we are looking at this code for any stenting intervention with an MI Dx up to 8 weeks after MI.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2013)

the timeframe for acute MI is in the ICD-9 book with the codes as well as the ICD-9 guidelines.. just remember it is different for ICD-10 CM.


----------

